
Telegram Messaging App Closes Channels Used by ISIS - nicholjs
http://www.nytimes.com/live/paris-attacks-live-updates/messaging-app-telegram-closes-isis-channels-after-russian-founders-rant-calling-french-socialists-responsible-for-attacks/
======
mindslight
So in other words, Telegram is just another instance of cryptowashed snake
oil.

